

Ask HN: Looking for hackers in Argentina - niico

Hey guys<p>Im a designer living in Buenos Aires, AR. 
And Im currently looking for kick ass local hackers to build projects together.<p>Im always looking to meet new people and build stuff... so if you are coder living in Buenos Aires you should totallys send me an email!<p>Lets chat,<p>Saludos!
======
proxwell
I just got back from spending 3 months in Argentina. I'd recommend the Urban
Station coworking spaces as a place to meet hackers. I met some cool tech
folks at their Palermo SoHo location, and I think they just opened another
location closer to the Microcentro.

------
olh
Brazilian here. Anyone else in to create a "HN wannabe" for us southern guys?

Edit: no hijack intended; there are a bunch of hackers in Foz do Iguaçu, if
that matters.

~~~
julioc
I'm Brazilian and I'd really like a HN like community for us. I know that it
won't be much active, but it's a good starting point.

~~~
slig
Hey, I'm Brazillian too! What if we start with a subreddit?

~~~
olh
Just created: <http://latinoup.org>

I'll just wait for the DNS propagation and then I'll "Tell HN".

------
benologist
Don't want to hijack you but I'd love if anyone in Uruguay contacts me! I'm
not there yet but we're opening an office down there hopefully at the end of
the month!

~~~
Tombar
ben, i'm from uruguay, feel free to contact me if you need any pointer.

Regards

M

~~~
benologist
There's no email on your profile but you can get me at ben@playtomic.

------
danielfernandez
Hola Nicolás, I am from Buenos Aires. Feel free to contact me, my email is in
my profile. It is always great to meet new people!

------
pdebruic
I'm not affiliated with them but 10pines.com is in Buenos Aires

------
niico
I think im gonna call the Internet Police for über hijacking

~~~
olh
Sorry :)

